
Nootrobox wants to boost your brain power with vitamin D - benigeri
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/22/nootrobox-wants-to-boost-your-brain-power-with-vitamin-d/
======
cpncrunch
This seems to be based on crappy science. Although studies show that low
vitamin D status is linked to poorer cognitive abilities, studies also show
that vitamin D supplementation has no effect whatsoever on cognitive
abilities.

Most likely it is another factor causing both the lower vitamin D status as
well as cognitive decline (such as lack of outdoor exercise).

